# Vinaigre blanc



## moon_palace

Bonjour,

Comment traduire "vinaigre blanc" en tchèque?

Merci.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

La question est posée depuis trois jours, et personne ne vous répond encore?  Ils ne sont peut-être pas des francophones.
 La bonne réponse est *bílý ocet*.


----------



## Tchesko

Bonjour,

A mon avis, si personne n'a répondu à la question hormis Enquiring Mind, c'est que les Tchèques n'ont guère l'habitude d'utiliser le qualificatif "blanc" dans ce cas-là. En effet, le "vinaigre blanc" est la variété de vinaigre la plus répandue dans la cuisine tchèque. Dès lors, il est en général simplement qualifié de "ocet". Parfois, quand on a besoin de précision, on l'appelle "lihový ocet".
L'option "bílý ocet" évoquée par Enquiring Mind existe visiblement (cf. Google) mais perso je ne l'ai jamais entendue et je pense qu'il s'agit d'une traduction (d'ailleurs, le 3ème résultat de Google dit "Je n'ai pas compris ce que c'est que le vinaigre blanc").

Cordialement,
Tchesko


----------



## moon_palace

Merci beaucoup à vous deux pour vos réponses


----------

